# Securing the stand for 50gal tank



## romsan (Sep 6, 2010)

As the title says. 

My wife is a bit paranoid that the tank can fall and injure our kids. The stand is just made of the black tubes not the cabinet style.

Any recommendations what would be the best way securing it against the wall?


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

You can use a hose clamp (also called a gear clamp) on the tubing and screw a piece of that plumbers strapping to the wall. Just tuck the end of the strapping or something similar into the gear clamp and tighten it to the stand tubing. Pretty paranoid though if you ask me. Once someone brings something like that up however, you pretty much have to do it just in case there actually is an earthquake or something that causes a problem. That way you don't have to hear I told you so from SWMBO for the rest of your life.


----------



## romsan (Sep 6, 2010)

May be I should look for the more solid stand??


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*stand*

Look in the buy and sell section sometimes there is ones for sale also check kijiji in the pets or pet accesories?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stand*

did ubuy the stand from a fish store . did u make it , how about a picute of it ,
tom


----------



## romsan (Sep 6, 2010)

tom g said:


> did ubuy the stand from a fish store . did u make it , how about a picute of it ,
> tom


it looks like this stand

I got it with aquarium, when I bought it used


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stand*

hey there if its that stand it should hold the tank no prob but for your peace of mind id just secure it to the wall with the strapping mentioned above or go to home depot and find a bracket u can attach to the stand and secure to the wall . i think its ok


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I read somewhere that aquariums weigh approximately 10 pounds per gallon. That would mean your tank is about 500 lbs. The weight of three adult men. Anything capable of moving that much weight is not going to be held back by a wall, let alone a strap. I'd just tell the kids no running near the tank. The metal stand my look spindly but it is a lot stronger than you think.

Lee

(P.S.) I use three stands like that.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

If you are so inclined you may want to put one or two smaller aquariums on the bottom rung. This will lower the stand's centre of gravity by having the bottom of the stand significantly weighed down. Great reason to get more tanks eh?  

In either case definitely a good reason to encourage children never to rough house near the aquarium.


----------



## romsan (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll let my wife read this thread  

Thank you.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lee_D said:


> I read somewhere that aquariums weigh approximately 10 pounds per gallon. That would mean your tank is about 500 lbs. The weight of three adult men. Anything capable of moving that much weight is not going to be held back by a wall, let alone a strap. I'd just tell the kids no running near the tank. The metal stand my look spindly but it is a lot stronger than you think.
> 
> Lee
> 
> (P.S.) I use three stands like that.


I have the same feeling as Lee. Just make sure you level the stand and you should be alright.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Lee_D said:


> I read somewhere that aquariums weigh approximately 10 pounds per gallon. That would mean your tank is about 500 lbs. The weight of three adult men. Anything capable of moving that much weight is not going to be held back by a wall, let alone a strap. I'd just tell the kids no running near the tank. The metal stand my look spindly but it is a lot stronger than you think.
> 
> Lee
> 
> (P.S.) I use three stands like that.


The strap would be good for about 300 pounds force as long as it's screwed to a stud. You can put two if you want. You and another guy could not push it over if you tried.


----------

